# I became a Dad



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

1. Tender Moment



Tender moment by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

2. Milk Drunk



Milk drunk by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

3. 1 Week Old



1 week old - awake by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

4. 12 Days old



12 Days old by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

I nice side effect of having a kid is now I get to take lots of baby photos.  He's 3 weeks old this weekend, the above photos ranged from 1-2 weeks old.


----------



## waday (Sep 14, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 14, 2018)

Congratulations, the first 25 years are the worst.....


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2018)

Congrats, good stuff.


----------



## weepete (Sep 14, 2018)

Congratulations Mark! 

Time flies when you have kids, mine just left for University last weekend. Doesn't seem that long ago she was that wee


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 14, 2018)

Wonderful!

Joe


----------



## paigew (Sep 14, 2018)

precious!! congratulations!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 14, 2018)

What a sweet baby!  Congratulations.  Enjoy every minute.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 14, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2018)

Becoming a Dad! It's an awesome feeling. Appreciate and relish it!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 14, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## BrentC (Sep 14, 2018)

Congrats Mark!


----------



## CherylL (Sep 14, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 14, 2018)

Congrats, nice baby!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

waday said:


> Congrats!


Thanks Waday


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Congratulations, the first 25 years are the worst.....


Thanks Jeff


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Congrats, good stuff.


Thanks Jcdeboever!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

weepete said:


> Congratulations Mark!
> 
> Time flies when you have kids, mine just left for University last weekend. Doesn't seem that long ago she was that wee


Cheers Wepete, 

You must of gotten all the streamers and party hats out at finally having the house to yourself again?


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> Wonderful!
> 
> Joe





paigew said:


> precious!! congratulations!





SquarePeg said:


> What a sweet baby!  Congratulations.  Enjoy every minute.





wannabe photographer said:


> Congratulations



Thanks


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Becoming a Dad! It's an awesome feeling. Appreciate and relish it!





Gary A. said:


> Congrats!





CherylL said:


> Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Congrats Mark!


Cheers Brent


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Congrats, nice baby!


Thanks Zulu


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 14, 2018)

Thats awesome congrats.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 14, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> 1. Tender Moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Dad!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> Thats awesome congrats.


Thanks Darkshadow


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 14, 2018)

otherprof said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Tender Moment
> ...


Thanks Otherprof


----------



## weepete (Sep 14, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Cheers Wepete,
> 
> You must of gotten all the streamers and party hats out at finally having the house to yourself again?



Aye mate, they are still up a week later! XD . On a more serious note the house seems to quiet. Though it is nice to get the extra running about time back.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 14, 2018)

I remember my first son being born 20 years ago,I got up every 3 hours for feeding as I let mom sleep   she had very hard labor took everything out of her. I had to be up and on the road for work by 6 am every morning and drive a hour  each way and worked 10 or more hours a day. I was mentally and physically fried.


----------



## enezdez (Sep 15, 2018)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 16, 2018)

enezdez said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 16, 2018)

weepete said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers Wepete,
> ...



I guess you have the joys of them bringing their washing home for the week! With the house being quiet means you can now get out and shoot more landscapes in peace! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 16, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> I remember my first son being born 20 years ago,I got up every 3 hours for feeding as I let mom sleep   she had very hard labor took everything out of her. I had to be up and on the road for work by 6 am every morning and drive a hour  each way and worked 10 or more hours a day. I was mentally and physically fried.



Great effort


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Peeb (Sep 16, 2018)

Greatest thing to become a Dad!  Congrats.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 16, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Greatest thing to become a Dad!  Congrats.


Thank Peeb

Amazing how quick they grow! He's just over 3 weeks and has changed so much.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 16, 2018)

How wonderful - now you can be bonkers about him!


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 16, 2018)

A little late, but congrats. Fatherhood is the greatest. Until they hit their teens. Lol. 

Enjoy it. Time flies faster than you think.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 17, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> A little late, but congrats. Fatherhood is the greatest. Until they hit their teens. Lol.
> 
> Enjoy it. Time flies faster than you think.


Thanks!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 17, 2018)

3 weeks old




3 weeks old by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## ImSoQuazy (Sep 18, 2018)

Congratulations Amigo!


----------



## Fujidave (Sep 18, 2018)

Congrats to you and your family Mark, love and cherish every moment and take lots of great images.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 19, 2018)

ImSoQuazy said:


> Congratulations Amigo!


Thanks!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 19, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Congrats to you and your family Mark, love and cherish every moment and take lots of great images.


Thanks Fujidave


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 19, 2018)

Awesome, Congrats!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 19, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Awesome, Congrats!


Thanks Zombiesniper


----------

